# Overlapping Residual Herbicides.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Research from Western Illinois Univ. Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2017/11/overlap-residual-herbicides-get-ahead-palmer-amaranth/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=de6eba6f39-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-de6eba6f39-296641129


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Always good to use more modes of action.To many were using roundup,roundup,roundup.

The article does sound like a Resicore commercial though.My agronomist is also pushing resicore for next yr.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Like with Resicore makes it sound exciting like a new thing and it is all just a blend of chemicals / herbicides you have been using for years . I am told it is Acetachlor and Mesotrione and Clopyralid.. I have used the first two herbicides for years I would not use Clopyralid ;( Known as Stinger) ;on corn on our ground , where there is shale they want 18 months wait to plant beans or alfalfa after its application . Sharpen or Status would work better here .Have not researched RResicore yet


----------

